# Tobacco induced dreams



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Has anyone else had weird dreams that they can attribute to smoking a pipe right before bedtime? I've had some pretty vivid, crazy dreams (I usually don't even dream at all) if I have a bowl within a couple of hours of going to sleep. 

Am I the only one that has this experience?


----------



## maboman (Feb 27, 2008)

The only thing I can think of, and this is a wild guess is that you have a low nicotine tolerance <sp>. and the nic in your system might be doing that.

I say that bewcause several years ago I quit cigarettes with the patch....I would put one on before bed and I had some crazy dreams...

I don't know for sure but that might be it. I have never had that happen though with a pipe (or anything else) for that matter except the patch.

Maboman p


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

I had a crazy dream after smoking a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Oscuro Natural Churchill.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll have what he's having. :chk


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

"Buyer beware! I told you my compound would take you places. I never said they be places you wanted to go"-Scarecrow in The Dark Knight


I have never had this happen to me, but I think you should check your baccy's color next time. Remeber, if its green, JUST SAY NO! :tu LOL


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

maboman said:


> I say that bewcause several years ago I quit cigarettes with the patch....I would put one on before bed and I had some crazy dreams...


:tpd:

Except I don't smoke cigarettes nor have I ever. My roommate was like "dude you gotta try these. It's like an instant buzz." ---> yeah, I was tripping in my dreams, more than I usually do.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

You're supposed so smoke Tobacco, not Salvia....


----------



## Darth Smoker (Dec 22, 2007)

parris001 said:


> Has anyone else had weird dreams that they can attribute to smoking a pipe right before bedtime? I've had some pretty vivid, crazy dreams (I usually don't even dream at all) if I have a bowl within a couple of hours of going to sleep.
> 
> Am I the only one that has this experience?


Try some _*Valerian Root*_ for some really far out dreaming man.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm going to stick with the low tolerance for nicotine story. Maybe back in the 80's there may have been some substances that I experimented with, but let's not revisit that!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I wouldn't be so quick about the low tolerance thing. Nic just has that effect on some people. If I wake up early in the morning and put a chew in or stick a piece of nicorette in my mouth and then go back to sleep I have some pretty vivid and sometimes a little off the wall dreams. I also get that sometimes when I take an afternoon nap but again its only from dip or nicorette. I enjoy it and I do it when I take a notion. Its like a little vacation. Consider it a blessing.


----------



## Danielson (Aug 30, 2008)

sounds like fun, wish it would happen to me:chk


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> ...........Its like a little vacation. Consider it a blessing.


That I will, that I will. They are often intense, always vivid.


----------



## maboman (Feb 27, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Except I don't smoke cigarettes nor have I ever. My roommate was like "dude you gotta try these. It's like an instant buzz." ---> yeah, I was tripping in my dreams, more than I usually do.


Cigarettes are not the point here. What I was saying is the patch releases a steady supply of nicotine into your system...thus inducing dreams possibly.

If you have a low nicotine tolorance then it might have the same effect if you smoke before bed.


----------

